
Show HN: Completely uninstall OS X apps from the command line - SmileyKeith
https://github.com/Keithbsmiley/zap
======
digitalurn
This is cool, but it doesn't seem to good _as_ good a job as
AppZapper/AppCleaner/CleanMyMac when completely uninstalling something. I
found a couple apps (esp those with preference pane entries) where there were
some leftovers that the other cleaners would've caught. Regardless, it's cool
to have an option for the command line.

------
stas12
What's wrong with rm -rf /Path/To/Application?

~~~
SmileyKeith
That doesn't remove all of the associated preferences, caches, and other stuff
the application could have left around.

